# Partakers of divine nature a few questions.



## gordon 2 (Jul 17, 2017)

Here is one definition of salvation:

_deliverance from sin and its consequences, believed by Christians to be brought about by faith in Christ._

2 Peter 1:3-4(NKJV)

3 as His divine power has given to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of Him who called us by glory and virtue, 4 by which have been given to us exceedingly great and precious promises, that through these you may be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust.

-------------

Is the act of partaking of the divine nature eternal life?


Is eternal life characterized by abiding fellowship with God as some definitions in part indicate or is it something else?

What is salvation and that which we are saved from and that which is our gain? And if you will, is our gain unique to us, that is to say us Christians, or disciples-friends of Jesus, since the incarnation, and we are separate-seperated of the other people of faith before and after the incarnation?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 17, 2017)

Good question about what is partakers of the divine nature.

I wonder if this verse is related?

1 John 3:2
Dear friends, now we are children of God, and what we will be has not yet been made known. But we know that when Christ appears, we shall be like him, for we shall see him as he is.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 17, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Good question about what is partakers of the divine nature.
> 
> I wonder if this verse is related?
> 
> ...



 I think you have too much lead ( as in shotgunning). I think individuals are ( can be) partakers of divine nature... this side of Christ's second coming.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 17, 2017)

*re:*

You could not partake of the divine nature, but now you can!  Why?

2 Corinthians 5:21
For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 17, 2017)

formula1 said:


> You could not partake of the divine nature, but now you can!  Why?
> 
> 2 Corinthians 5:21
> For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.



Did Moses partake of the divine nature according to you? How about Abraham?


----------



## formula1 (Jul 17, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Did Moses partake of the divine nature according to you? How about Abraham?



Well yes, they knew the Lord!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 17, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> I think you have too much lead ( as in shotgunning). I think individuals are ( can be) partakers of divine nature... this side of Christ's second coming.



Maybe it starts here on the earth but some of it is held back until we see Jesus as he is and become like him.

So re-reading Peter;
"Him who called us by glory and virtue."
"he has given us his very great and precious promises, so that through them you may participate in the divine nature,"

Naturally one would have to agree that if God called us by his glory and virtue, then he would go ahead and bestow  upon us his divine nature which would have to be the beginning of our salvation even though at Abraham's life, it was just promises.

"his very great and precious promises, so that through them you may participate in the divine nature,"

Just the promises from God allows one to share in his divine nature.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 17, 2017)

"the one who called us to himself"
" who called us to his own glory and excellence,"

"His divine power has given us everything we need for a godly life"

"by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises,
"through these you might become partakers of the divine nature,"

"that you have escaped the corruption in the world caused by evil desires."

Since God calls, then he must grant the gifts bestowed by the events, even when they are just promises. I'd think that if God promises, that he will deliver to the one's he calls. God will follow through with his promises. 
One could visualize it as a type of election and/or predestination. You can take God's promises to the bank so to speak.

It's  kinda like pre-salvation I guess in the form of a promise.


----------

